# Dogtra 1202-help



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Have you contacted the company directly? That's where I would start. They seem to offer some replacement parts on their site, but if yours isn't there, I'd email them directly. They have contact info at the bottom of the page.





Dogtra Products E-Collars Bark Collars Parts and Accessories







www.dogtra.com


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bumping up


Maybe move this to the hunt and field board?


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I used to have the same collar and eventually I sold it because I found it very inconsistent. I got a Garmin Pro 550 and it's definitely the best collar I've owned.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

the gold in my heart said:


> My dogtra 1202 controls have been slowly dying and just recently gave up the ghost, but I can't find a replacement, so dose anybody have suggestions on the next best/ better collar to buy? Do you know if/were I can get new controls, the collars themselves seem to be working fine so ....................help it's been a while since I had to look for one and don't know were to start
> P.S this is for field training


I found that the nick button occasionally gave "double taps" with a single press of the button. Sent one to Collar Clinic. Interesting talking to the tech. Said that nothing much goes wrong with Dogtra, just batteries. I tested the collar on myself. Every 7 nicks gave me a double tap. I got it back, still a problem. Sent it back and they fixed it. Now my other collar is doing the same thing. Interestingly enough, timing in both cases was when collar reached 7 years old.

PS I have the 1900


----------



## LéChasse17 (Aug 9, 2020)

Sweet Girl said:


> Have you contacted the company directly? That's where I would start. They seem to offer some replacement parts on their site, but if yours isn't there, I'd email them directly. They have contact info at the bottom of the page.



Thank you!
I did contact them and received the batteries in about a week.
On a side note and I did a very dumb thing and ordered two control batteries and one collar battery
Thank you everyone for your help I appreciate it!


----------

